# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Wat zijn jullie plannen voor deze vakantie?

## dotito

Ik open dit topic gewoon uit nieuwsgierigheid voor wat jullie deze zomer gaan doen in de vakantie.
Dit jaar gaan wij niet op vakantie naar Buitenland omdat we aan het sparen zijn voor een nieuwe woonst.
We gaan wel naar Center Parcs voor een weekje.
Hoe ziet jullie vakantie eruit?  :Wink: 
En de thuisblijvers wat gaan jullie doen?

Do  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do :Smile:  onze plannen beginnen volgende mnd.in juni gaan we er even tussenuit nr. Normandiê ...met vrienden met een 22 pers. elk met eigen auto of als medepassagier .... afspraken zijn al een tijdje aan de gang hierover ....

Sept. nr. Turkye .... :Wink:

----------


## Neetje



----------


## Suske'52

Neetje  :Smile: In een woord....Een PRACHTIG Balkonia!!! ...hé hé .... :Smile: Geniet ervan.

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Wou Normandië :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..... heb vernomen van mijn schoonmoeder dat dat daar heel mooi is.
En in September naar Turkije geniet er maar van. Moet zeggen dat ik wel een beetje jaloers ben op de mensen die dit jaar naar Buitenland op verlof gaan  :Big Grin: . Ach je kan niet alles hebben in je leven, je moet blij zijn met wat je hebt, niet wat je mist :Wink: 


@Neetje,

Mooi Balkonia, heb jij zeg! :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  ja do , alles op tijd en stond in dit leven .....op jou leeftijd ....kon ik dat niet door omstandigheden ....nu hebben we tijd en de middelen ......tot zolang het enigzins kan met onze gezondheid doen we het ... :Wink: en anders wordt het zoals bij Neetje ..."BALKONIA"ha ha ... :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Mizzepi

Wij gaan met 2 kinderen van 7 en 1 van 10 die kenmerken van autisme heeft naar de Kleine Belties in Hardenberg dit is een camping

----------


## Agnes574

In augustus weekje terug naar een hemels betaalwater waar vriend gaat vissen en ik ga luieren  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Voor de rest... genieten op mijn terras  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Ja das waar lieverd, alles op tijd en stond, ach mag niet klagen hoor vorig jaar hebben we een hele mooie  :Smile:  huwelijksreis gemaakt om NOOIT te vergeten. Helaas ging het er dit jaar niet af.
We moeten tegen volgend jaar ons voorschot hebben voor onze woonst, we wonen nog altijd in een huurhuis vandaar. We moeten gewoon iets hebben voor later voor onze oude dag  :Big Grin: 
Toen ik in mijn echtscheiding zat had ik beter in mijn huisje blijven wonen, maar toen kon ik dat niet (al die herinneringen  :Frown: ). Jammer genoeg is dat beetje geld dat ik toen mijn huisje, heb gekregen allemaal op aan reizen die ik toen heb gemaakt. Ach dat kunnen ze dan ook weer niet meer van me afpakken  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Liefs X

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Weekendje Center Parcs is ook lekker, ben je er toch even uit  :Wink: 
En inderdaad vakanties en reizen die je hebt gemaakt kan niemand van je afpakken!

@ Suske,
Heel veel plezier op beide vaknties, hopelijk kom je tot rust!

@ Neetje,
Haha moest lachen om je "Balkonia"  :Wink: 
Mooi hoor!

@ Mizzepi,
Heel veel plezier op de camping!

@ Agnes,
Lol veel plezier  :Wink: 

Hier wordt het thuisblijven, heel misschien weekendje London naar een vriend van me en heel misschien weekendje Frankrijk maar dat laatste moet ik nog overleggen, dus nog niks is zeker...

----------


## Suske'52

Dames  :Smile:  - Heren  :Smile:  terug van weggeweest ...sinds zondagavond thuis ....reis Normandie .....wel een mooie streek.....een drukke badstad  :EEK!:  .... wij logeerde in Trouville (Beach hotel) .... de groep van 22 personen was wel wat te groot..... hebben de kaasroute/Calvados bezocht ...(Château du Breuil ) ...zaterdagavond in het casino (Trouville) een show bijgewoond met live optredens en diner erbij ....moe maar voldaan..... al 2 dagen aan het uitrusten ..... 

Ga mij concentreren op bijlezen ....aan ieder een fijn wederleesgenot en een dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ja normandie is een mooie omgeving en zeker ook druk...
Poeh een reis met 22 personen, das zeker wel groot  :EEK!: 
Ah leuk dat julllie een kaasroute en show hebben bijgewoond  :Big Grin: 
Rust lekker uit van dit avontuur!

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Fijn dat je toch wat hebt kunnen genieten van de reis  :Wink: 

Probeer maar wat op krachten te komen  :Smile: 

Liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Neetje,

Whoa wat ziet dat er gaaf uit zeg!!

Wij gaan zoals ieder jaar (ehm nu voor de 9e of 10e keer achter elkaar) weer 3 weken op vakantie naar Appelscha :P

----------


## Neetje

Ja mooi he  :Big Grin: 

Ik wil wel weer eens naar Italië toe ... mja, niente cente en niet de fut

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ah lol dan kom je weer hier in de buurt ^_^ Gaan we weer markten dan?

@ Neetje,
Zeker mooi balkon  :Smile: 
Sjah ik wil een hoop, maar idd die centjes en soms dat lichaam... we maken er maar het beste van  :Wink: 
Dagje naar het meer of het bos kost niet zoveel als je zelf eten en drinken meeneemt en ben je er toch uit  :Wink:

----------

